
Researchers break quantum encryption key exchange - deweller
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/11/e1500793
======
brudgers
Link to full text page:
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/11/e1500793.full](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/11/e1500793.full)

